# برنامج خرافي تشغيل جميع صيغ الفيديو على الجوال(شاهد بالداخل)



## الآنسة هيفاء (22 مارس 2011)

برنامج خرافي تشغيل جميع صيغ الفيديو على الجوالك ومنها AVI و Mp4 و 3gp و flv وغيرها الكثير


برنامج SmartMovie رائع يمكنك من استعراض اي ملف فيديو مع امكانية ضغط حجم الفيديو ليتقبله
الجوال ذات الذاكرة الصغيرة والكبيرة و ايضاً عرض الفيديو في ملاء الشاشة ومكانية تغيير شكل العرض يمين يسار عمودي الخ 
وتستطيع ايضاً من خلال الاعدادات في هذا البرنامج ان تقوم بتغيير الإضاءة وتقوم بتعديل سرعة تشغيل الافلام ومميزات اخرى فعلاً جنونية

 
 برنامج رائع جداً ومفيد ومهم لكل الجوالات





حمل من هنا



كلمة شكر تكفيني







​


----------



## polazizo (25 مارس 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## مى محمود الديب (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مى محمود الديب (29 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

